

Ask PG: Why did you disable iframe viewing of comments? - willdamas

Hi PG,<p>I use the excellent Hacker News reader by Josh Huckabee every day - http://hn_reader.joshhuckabee.com and a few days ago it stopped displaying comments of HN stories.  After getting in touch with him he says there is now a new HTTP header preventing HN pages being displayed in an iframe.<p>Can I ask why this is and whether it would be possible to reconsider that decision?  Part of the beauty of HN is that even if someone doesn't like the format/design, there are a myriad of other ways of accessing it.  Especially only being displayed in an iframe, it wouldn't be placing any extra load on your servers right?<p>I would really appreciate it being looked at.<p>Thanks!
======
ColinWright
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        ...
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something
        (e.g. to ask us questions about Y Combinator, or to
        ask or complain about moderation). If you want to say
        something to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com.

